# Baked Jam Roll



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

I Had a request for a baked jam roll recipe so thought I may as well share it in a thread.

For the pastry,

1LB SELF RAISING FLOUR
8 OZ PASTRY MARG
2 EGGS
2 OUNCES SUGAR

RUB MARG INTO FLOUR,
BRIEFLY WHISK TOGETHER EGGS AND SUGAR
ADD TO FLOUR MIX TO FORM PASTRY
(IF THERES NOT ENOUGH EGG MIXTURE TO BIND DOUGH TO CORRECT CONSISTENCY FOR ROLLING OUT ADD A SMALL AMOUNT OF COLD WATER)

ALLOW PASTRY TO REST IN FRIDGE FOR AN HOUR OR SO BEFORE ROLLING OUT INTO RECTANGULAR SHAPE, AS LONG AS YOUR BAKING TRAY ALLOWS.

SPREAD LIBERALLY WITH JAM FILLING OF YOUR CHOICE, LEAVING AN INCH BORDER AT THE BOTTOM AND BOTH SIDES. FOLD IN BOTH SHORT SIDES OF THE RECTANGLE BEFORE ROLLING AND BRUSH ALL BORDERS WITH WATER. ROLL PASTRY TOWARDS YOUSELF. (TIP, IT'S SOMETIMES EASIER TO PLACE THE PASTRY ON A SHEET OF GREASE PROOF PAPER AND PULL THE PAPER FROM THE TOP BACK TOWARDS YOU WHEN FORMING THE ROLL)

PLACE ON A BAKING TRAY, BRUSH WITH EGG WASH OR MILK AND SPRINKLE WITH SUGAR

BAKE IN THE CENTRE OF A PRE HEATED OVEN 180 DEGREES FOR 30 TO 40 MINS


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Thanks for that Kev, 'twasn't I, that requested the recipe but I have copied and saved it (Eat) - yum!


----------



## kevjacko (Jun 4, 2008)

Nae botha sis,

Might be an idea to start a recipe thread in the Galley.


----------



## Gareth Jones (Jul 13, 2007)

Thanks Kev - I will certainly have a go at that and post my results !

Thanks again !


----------



## Billieboy (May 18, 2009)

Don't forget to serve, with HOT, yellow, custard!


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Copied that down Kev. thanks. any others would be nice also.
Good idea to have a recipe thread on here somewhere.


----------



## charles henry (May 18, 2008)

kevjacko said:


> I Had a request for a baked jam roll recipe so thought I may as well share it in a thread.
> 
> For the pastry,
> 
> ...



As a child when my mother made it, it was called "Rolly Polly Pudding"
ahhhh memories
chas


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

charles henry said:


> As a child when my mother made it, it was called "Rolly Polly Pudding"
> ahhhh memories
> chas


Still is if steamed(Thumb)

Ray


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

kevjacko said:


> Nae botha sis,
> 
> Might be an idea to start a recipe thread in the Galley.


recipe please for Panackaldy(==D)

Ray


----------



## Pat Kennedy (Apr 14, 2007)

Burned Toast said:


> recipe please for Panackaldy(==D)
> 
> Ray


Ray, 
We used to get that once a week on an iron ore wagon I was in, which had a North East crowd. I thought it was called 'Panackelty' and it had sausages, corned dog, onion, carrots and sliced spuds, all baked on a flat oven tray for a few hours. Tasted very good when you came in from a cold wet Atlantic day.
Bythe way, your user name always puts me in mind of shipboard toast, 'Scraped to a golden brown'
Regards, 
Pat(Jester)


----------



## Ray Mac (Sep 22, 2007)

Pat Kennedy said:


> Ray,
> We used to get that once a week on an iron ore wagon I was in, which had a North East crowd. I thought it was called 'Panackelty' and it had sausages, corned dog, onion, carrots and sliced spuds, all baked on a flat oven tray for a few hours. Tasted very good when you came in from a cold wet Atlantic day.
> Bythe way, your user name always puts me in mind of shipboard toast, 'Scraped to a golden brown'
> Regards,
> Pat(Jester)


Pat over the years I have seen numerous ways of spelling Pan Ack, same with the recipe. Just waiting to see how some of the ways it was put together[=P]

Ray


----------



## ccurtis1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Pan Ack Ray, so it is said, is a derivative of Pan Haggerty, whatever that was.
Jam Roly Poly....... wasnt it made with suet pastry when steamed?


----------



## Chris Isaac (Jul 29, 2006)

What's all this?
Grown men exchanging recipes!
Time for some rum and some rough sailor talk!


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

Chris Isaac said:


> What's all this?
> Grown men exchanging recipes!
> Time for some rum and some rough sailor talk!


Grown men like to be fed so it is natural that they might be interested in how the food is prepared (Whaaa) After all we wimmin folk keep being told that men make the best cooks/chefs (Cloud) just ask Gordon Ramsey about cooking and rough talk (Jester)


----------



## Diver (Oct 7, 2010)

Jelly Roll or Swiss Roll recipe: Taste so good some may need to make 2.
3 eggs
½ cup castor (fine) sugar
¾ cup self-raising flour
2 tablespoons boiling water
½ cup jam, jelly or conserve.
2 tablespoons of castor (fine) sugar, extra

Optional: Icing sugar to dust the cake once it is cool.

Optional: Cream or ice cream to serve if you are using the cake for dessert.
Method For Making Swiss Rolls

Preheat the oven to about 360F/180C

1. Grease a 20x30 shallow pan, line sides and base with paper. Grease the paper.
2. In a medium sized bowl, beat eggs with an electric mixer for about 3 minutes or until thick and creamy. Gradually add the sugar, beat until dissolved between each addition.
3. Fold in the sifted flour and water.
4. Spread the mixture into the prepared pan
5. Bake for 8 to 10 minutes until just golden brown.
6. Warm jam/jelly/conserve gently in a saucepan over low heat until warmed through.
7. Remove the cake from the oven and turn immediately on to cooking paper or sugared surface.
8. Quickly spread hot cake evenly with the hot jam.
9. Roll up from the short side
10. Place on a plate to cool.

Optional: Dust with icing sugar.

HINT: For a better looking, (but not better tasting) cake, trim the ends of the cake using a sharp knife


----------



## Bob Murdoch (Dec 11, 2004)

OK, Kevjacko,
Made your baked jam roll for pudding today. Used half measures. Delicious! It went down a treat. I used four fruit jam. Served with real custard.
Many thanks, it goes into the recipe book.
Thanks again,#Bob


----------

